# IUI...is pain after 11 days normal?



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

I had my first IUI 11 days ago and I still fel discomfort now, especially if I go to the loo or move too quickly, i.e if I rudh to answer the phone I have a sort of strained feel. I just wonder if this is normal...


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Tinx 

I have a similar thing, but am only on day 3, spoke with my GP and cons today who both said to drink plenty of water ( apparently pineapple juice is good too- must be freshly squeezed though-don't know why). Also to take lots of rest! They said it could possibly last the whole two weeks!!!  Its just ov pains and possibly where your ovaries have been stimulated so much-especially if there was more than one follicle. I was told not to worry and that it can be a good sign with regards to getting a BFP!!

Hope this helps xx oneday xx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi oneday

That has really helped! I have been too scared to ask my GP incase they say it just means it hasnt worked!!! I have tried to rest and relax but its so tough as I am such a busy person usually!!

I do my test in 2 days and I am soooo scared!!! I dreamt that I was pregnant last night and was gutted to wake up to no bump this morning!!!

Fingers crossed for us both eh!!

Take care, thanks again Tinx x


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Tinx

Good luck for testing tommorrow i will be thinking of you.
This 2ww must be hardest bit!

Take care of yourself and rest today

 coming your way

xxx oneday xxx


----------

